# Best site for cages?



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm looking to get my ferrets a new cage. there is nothing wrong with the cage they are in and it is plenty big enough I just need something that is easier to clean!

I currently have this :
Super Pet De Luxe Multi Floor Cage includes stand

and although they love it its such a pain to clean with all the levels etc. They only really sleep/eat/poo in their cage, no playing as their 2 hours of awake time is spent out and about.

So any good sites that i can buy a new cage? Thought i would ask you guys as you will probably have the answer!! xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

equinecaninefeline.com have some great cages, they are also cheaper than most other places and delivery is always quick.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with purple they are fab

Are you in Plymouth? Trago mills at Newton abbot have some cages not sure if any are for ferrets tho x


----------

